# Code an F15



## ingenieur (Dec 26, 2006)

f30_Msport said:


> Ok. So i just tried to turn on the turn signals on the HUD and it turned on my engine warning light and turned off the instrument cluster. So i put everything back to the way it was with regards to the Turn signals in the HUD and the Engine warning light is still there. The car is brand new and there is nothing wrong with the engine. Is there an application to clear that warning light?


So did you turn the car off let it go to sleep and recheck? Clear faults?


----------



## f30_Msport (Apr 2, 2013)

I have not tried that. When the light came on, I turned the car off and them on again and the light was still on. How long do I need to let the car "sleep?" What do you mean by clear faults. I want to clear that engine fault. Don't know how to though. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## ingenieur (Dec 26, 2006)

f30_Msport said:


> I have not tried that. When the light came on, I turned the car off and them on again and the light was still on. How long do I need to let the car "sleep?" What do you mean by clear faults. I want to clear that engine fault. Don't know how to though.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


A bit over you head and just pushing buttons...take a break for an hour or so - the car sleeps, have a martini and check it again. Look for the information on how to clear the faults in this forum.


----------



## f30_Msport (Apr 2, 2013)

just checked again, its been over an hour and the engine light is still on. What should i do


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

f30_Msport said:


> Ok. No problem. Thanks for the help. Let me know if you find anything.


Try this:

TFL_MODUS = drl_s

drl_s = Front and Rear DRL
drl_s_ohne_sl = Front DRL Only


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

f30_Msport said:


> Ok. So i just tried to turn on the turn signals on the HUD and it turned on my engine warning light and turned off the instrument cluster. So i put everything back to the way it was with regards to the Turn signals in the HUD and the Engine warning light is still there. The car is brand new and there is nothing wrong with the engine. Is there an application to clear that warning light?


First, to undo what you have done, you should VO Code HUD, KOMBI, NBT, or whatever other ECU's you have FDL Coded:

VO Code:

Connect => Read FA (VO) => Activate FA (VO) => Read SVT (VCM) => Right-Click on ECU (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) => Select CODE.

*DO NOT hit Code Default Vales or you will have big problems*.​
This will wipe out all your FDL Coding and return the ECU to its as-delivered state.

Then if CEL is still present, try and clear it with Tool32, which is part of EDIABAS.

Clear Fault Codes:

1) Launch C:\EDIABAS\Bin\TOOL32.EXE
2) Hit F3
3) Load C:\EDIABAS\Ecu\F01.PRG
4) In the "Select Job: F01" window, select FS_LOESCHEN_FUNKTIONAL
5) Hit F5
6) "Results" window should show "JOB_STATUS = OKAY"

Note: fs_lesen_funktional only read fault codes, FS_LOESCHEN_FUNKTIONAL will delete it.​
PM sent.


----------



## f30_Msport (Apr 2, 2013)

So thanks to you, my engine light turned off!!! But when the car is only on the battery, the light is on, but when i start the car, the engine light is off. 

Also i checked to see if i have TFL_MODUS, and i saw it there, but it was already set to drl_s, and the other option was not drl_s_ohne_sl, it was tfl_s. Any ideas?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Sorry. I don't know what is up with the DRL's then.


----------



## f30_Msport (Apr 2, 2013)

[


----------



## f30_Msport (Apr 2, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Sorry. I don't know what is up with the DRL's then.




O well, you tried. Thanks for all of your help.


----------



## f30_Msport (Apr 2, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> See if it has DRL_MODUS, and if so, set it to drl_s.


I tried to find this but i couldn't. Maybe i am not looking in the correct location. i was looking in BDC BODY for the directory and the number was 3062. is there another location i should be looking in, and also for the TFL_MODUS. Where should i be looking for those?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Forget the section numbers like 3062. Just use the search bar at the top, and search for FDL Codes by name. Understand though that the search bar searches only from the Top => Down, so make sure you start at the top of the CAFD, and do not have any leading or trailing spaces in your search term.


----------



## hfx1279 (Jan 14, 2010)

Hey F30,

I'm getting my new 2014 F15 next weekend. I was wondering if you have a Cheat Sheets, just want to code few things. if not can you help where to find the following to code? Thanks

Looking to Code: 
Close Folding mirrors, roll up windows and roof with key fob and comfort access handle
Unfold when the car is unlocked 
Close tail gate with key fob
DVD video in motion


----------



## wdimagineer (Dec 25, 2011)

Most of these settings are now inside the BDC. Conveniently, they have similar or identical function names as on other platforms. (You can use the F10 Cheat Sheet as a good start.)


----------



## f30_Msport (Apr 2, 2013)

hfx1279 said:


> Hey F30,
> 
> I'm getting my new 2014 F15 next weekend. I was wondering if you have a Cheat Sheets, just want to code few things. if not can you help where to find the following to code? Thanks
> 
> ...


All of those coding options have the same names as in the F30. Instead of the FEM BODY and REM directory, they are now in the BDC BODY directory. You should look for a F30 or F10 cheat sheet to find the names and directories of each option. And take the name for the mirror folding and put it in the search field for E-Sys.


----------



## hfx1279 (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks F30, I was getting confused with the new BDC BODY. Can't wait to get my F15 this weekend and start coding.


----------



## rauan (Aug 7, 2012)

Where do I need to look for the options that used to be under FRM on F15?
I want to change halos brightness when headlights are on, enable fog light with high beam and opening door without interruption of window roll up. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

BDC (Body Domain Controller).


----------



## rauan (Aug 7, 2012)

Shawn, I saw previous posts and looked in BDC but I couldn't find it in search by description of options.


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## wdimagineer (Dec 25, 2011)

Most of these are still there. Make sure you click the top of the CAFD before you search.

FH_Tuerauf_stop_maut = uninterrupted window operation

NSW_AUS_BEI_FL = fogs allowed with high beams

Haven't yet figured out the halo brightness, but frankly haven't looked. I can take a look later on.


----------



## Rbats (Jul 4, 2014)

Sorry to resurrect this thread again bit was trying to get some help on coding auto fold side mirrors with the keyfob on a new F15. Used r33's cheat sheet on google docs that he has linked to above and got everything else I was trying to get coded working except the auto fold side mirrors. I coded the following from the cheat sheet (please note I did not change the settings for closing/opening windows with the keyfob as yet - don't think they are related though but could be wrong).

Open/Close Side Mirror BDC_BODY	3110	ASP_BEIKLAPPEN_BEI_KOMFORTSCHLIESSEN nicht_aktiv	aktiv
** Also needed for Window via Keyfob or CA	BDC_BODY	3110	ASP_AUSKLAPPEN_NACH_KOMFORTSCHLIESSEN	nicht _aktiv	aktiv

I disconnected and re read the ecu values from the car and the above is definitely set to aktiv so not sure what could be wrong. Holding the lock button down for more than a few seconds also doesn't help. Maybe I'm missing something else that I need to code? If someone who has done this successfully or any of the experts can help, would be much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## r33 (Oct 25, 2012)

Rbats said:


> Sorry to resurrect this thread again bit was trying to get some help on coding auto fold side mirrors with the keyfob on a new F15. Used r33's cheat sheet on google docs that he has linked to above and got everything else I was trying to get coded working except the auto fold side mirrors. I coded the following from the cheat sheet (please note I did not change the settings for closing/opening windows with the keyfob as yet - don't think they are related though but could be wrong).
> 
> Open/Close Side Mirror BDC_BODY	3110	ASP_BEIKLAPPEN_BEI_KOMFORTSCHLIESSEN nicht_aktiv	aktiv
> ** Also needed for Window via Keyfob or CA	BDC_BODY	3110	ASP_AUSKLAPPEN_NACH_KOMFORTSCHLIESSEN	nicht _aktiv	aktiv
> ...


Do Code everything. They are connected. 
All the F15 X5 that I've coded all worked. Unless if you don't have the electronic fold side mirror.
The easiest way to find out, if you have a small push button next to the side mirror adjustment left/right selector switch.


----------



## Rbats (Jul 4, 2014)

r33 said:


> Do Code everything. They are connected.
> All the F15 X5 that I've coded all worked. Unless if you don't have the electronic fold side mirror.
> The easiest way to find out, if you have a small push button next to the side mirror adjustment left/right selector switch.


Thanks for the info. :thumbup: Didn't think they would be connected so will code them all tonight. Definitely have the electronic side mirrors.


----------



## Mentat (Jan 8, 2006)

Can someone explain to me what this means?



> Enable Sport Automatic Transmission (SAT)
> Enable Launch Control (requires both SAT coding above)


My car is X5 M50d and I have Sport mode on the gear lever or "Sport mode" (sound, chassis and engine - Comfort, Normal, Sport, and Sport+) on the console.

I had Launch control on my X6m, I did not try to see if I have it on M50d.


----------



## Paul666 (Jan 12, 2015)

How can I turn the tail lights DRL BMW F15?? Any ideas?


----------



## Curamrda (Aug 21, 2016)

for anybody interested to turn off Auto Start Stop function as Default - In BDC_BODY ecu :

TCM_MSA_DEFAULT_OFF = aktiv


----------

